# First "official" Photoshoot



## Chelseaa (May 3, 2015)

Good morning everyone! I am so excited because I just got the photos back from the first official photoshoot that I have done makeup for. The purpose was actually for my own portfolio. I am not sure if this is the correct forum for this, but I really wanted to share.  [ATTACHMENT=1144][ATTACHMENT=1145]image.jpg (317k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]


----------

